# Purritos Jules-Style!



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

Ok, so I love Purritos. For anyone unfamiliar, it's when cats are rolled up in something and only their faces are showing. They are all over the internetz...really cute stuff, hehe.

Anyways, so story first. Husband and I couldn't find Jules for like a half hour last night. While we were looking, I noticed that the hubby had put his hoodie down on my computer chair, and I went to pick it up. I hear Jules "peep!". I figure he's under the hoodie...NOPE. He crawled inside one of he arms and was just hanging out, lol! He stayed there for like an hour afterwards too! Seriously, this cat is a laugh a minute!

So without further ado...Jules as a Purrito...that he did himself, lol!

"Darnit Mom! You found my hiding spot!"


"Aren't I just the cutest Purrito Mom?"


"Daddy's sleeves are comfy!"


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Those pictures are hilarious...and they were my laugh of the week! How absolutely adorable!!!!

The girls and I are doing well. I had a bit of a health scare last year, but I'm doing ok now. I underwent surgery. When I came home, I was confined to bed for about a week. Both girls snuggled together at the foot of my bed and they wouldn't budge. They were my little guardian angels. It's funny. They never snuggled together at the foot of my bed before, nor after I was better...just when I was recuperating from surgery. It's as if they knew something was up. I'm convinced our cats understand more than we give them credit for!


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Haha! I love the middle picture. He's so funny!


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

He looks so dapper in that second picture! He is adorable.


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

Glad to hear all is going well for you Susan. And yes, I know our kitties understand when we need them most...how sweet of Muffs and Abby to take care of you like that! I've missed you lots...glad to have you back!! 

Thanks for the comments about my silly boy. Jules really is a laugh a minute. :jump


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

OMG! The first one! I'm sooooooo reminded of the "BeatNiks" that hung out at Jazz cafe's, etc...
Jules, you're Rockin' the Look!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

I was laughing so hard at the pics! What a character he is!


----------



## kbear (May 12, 2013)

those pictures are hysterical! I only have one purrito picture:


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

My Cleo Purrito


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Hrm.... I must not roll mine tight enough. They always seem to come loose!


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Like a little Jedi!


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

Haha! I'm loving all these Purrito pics!  Cats are a great source of laughter, even when they don't mean to be! :wiggle


----------

